# Instructional videos you'd like to see...



## distressed_romeo (Oct 16, 2006)

Who would you like to see an instructional tape from who either hasn't done one, or hasn't done one in a while?

Me? I'd like a new one from Greg Howe, as his old REH tape doesn't really deal with his jazzy phrasing or improvising over changes. Also, Jeff Loomis, Stephan Forte and Chris Broderick really need to put something together. I think Stephan did a French one a while ago, but it was just demonstrating bits of songs rather than talking about his playing concepts. Jennifer Batten and Ron Thal would also be really good in that sort of setting, but haven't really done anything similar before (not counting Jennifer's books, and Ron's old Shrapnel University cassette).


----------



## 777 (Oct 16, 2006)

definately broderick id be all over that shit!!!!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 16, 2006)

Actually, I'd really like to see an instructional video by our own Garry Goodman...HINT!!!


----------



## telecaster90 (Oct 16, 2006)

I'd be for another Petrucci one, one from Jeff Loomis, and maybe a Steve Vai one?

I think it'd rock to see an Alex Lifeson instructional video, though

I've been thinkin of making a joke cowbell instructional video


----------



## Leon (Oct 17, 2006)

A Course In Statistical Mechanics, by Albert Einstein. on DVD


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 17, 2006)

Chris Broderick and a new one from Michael Romeo


----------



## Vince (Oct 17, 2006)

Stanley Jordan.


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 17, 2006)

meshuggah
king diamond
nostromo
Old dillinger escape plan
and probably something with primus. 

Any member of any of those band can do an instructional video
and also I would like to see instructional videos from: 

olivier messiaen
hans zimmer
danny elfman
jerry goldsmith


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 17, 2006)

Also, how long has it been since Paul Gilbert has released an instructional disc, like a proper full length one thats not in an issue with Young Guitar?


----------



## Ancestor (Oct 17, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> meshuggah
> king diamond
> nostromo
> Old dillinger escape plan
> ...



Damn, that really got me thinking. I would like to see:

Andy LaRoque
The dude from Krisiun, Moyses Kolesne I guess is his name
Trey Azagthoth
Pat O'Brian


----------



## Jachop (Oct 17, 2006)

Ancestor said:


> Damn, that really got me thinking. I would like to see:
> 
> Andy LaRoque
> The dude from Krisiun, Moyses Kolesne I guess is his name
> ...



^definently

And one from Terrence Hobbs would be killer.


----------



## MetalMike (Oct 17, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Jennifer Batten (not counting Jennifer's books).



I think she has an intructional video somewhere, it's just very difficult to get a hold of. I remember seeing an segment on google video but being unable to find its source. 

I'd like to see an Allan Holdsworth video that is actually explanatory and is not merely performances put together. Unfortunately, this would be impossible because he really has no set licks. I know a guy who saw him two nights in a row and said he played everything without even a remote similarity between the two nights.


----------



## Seven (Oct 17, 2006)

I think I'd like to see a Holdsworth DVD of some sort, there's so many to list. . .


----------



## kmanick (Oct 17, 2006)

Greg Howe for sure. I'd love to know how he approaches writing his chord changes to lead over and how he picks modes to play over them.
Much more of a "theory how to" video than a "here's how I tap major 7th arps". I have some great tabs of his "Parallax" and "Uncertain Terms" stuff (that I paid plenty for)
and it's still not clear to me why he does what he does over certain chord changes and I have a decent understanding of theory. 

Loomis and Broderick would be cool too


----------



## Garry Goodman (Nov 10, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Actually, I'd really like to see an instructional video by our own Garry Goodman...HINT!!!



Sorry, I just found this now..... I am finishing a touch playing and sight reading book/DVD. I would be interested in knowing what it is you would like to see. I can make a home DV and then find a place to post it other than YouTube or Google .

Suggestions?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 10, 2006)

Garry Goodman said:


> Sorry, I just found this now..... I am finishing a touch playing and sight reading book/DVD. I would be interested in knowing what it is you would like to see. I can make a home DV and then find a place to post it other than YouTube or Google .
> 
> Suggestions?



Hmmmm...I think the main thing would be developing hand indepenance in the same way as pianists, as this is a pretty big obstacle for most guitarists; even fingerstyle playing tends to be based on creating the illusion of multiple parts rather than true counterpoint, so something on that would probably be extremely helpful to a lot of players.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Nov 13, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Hmmmm...I think the main thing would be developing hand indepenance in the same way as pianists, as this is a pretty big obstacle for most guitarists; even fingerstyle playing tends to be based on creating the illusion of multiple parts rather than true counterpoint, so something on that would probably be extremely helpful to a lot of players.



That takes some work,but it's worth the effort. I have some things I could share. I just decided that sites like YouTube aren't the right place to post video instruction. I think interactive is good, because questions can be answered. So if I can get a video up then we could discuss it here.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 13, 2006)

That would be great! 

The problem with instructional stuff on Youtube is having to sift through all the vids of people playing crap renditions of shred tunes to find anything good...


----------



## Michael (Nov 13, 2006)

Chris Broderick
Jeff Loomis
The dudes from Wintersun
Marcel Coenen


----------



## rummy (Nov 13, 2006)

Paul Gilbert.


----------



## maskofduality (Nov 13, 2006)

Robert Fripp, particularly for lessons on oddmetres, polyrhythms, and New Standard Tuning

Alex Lifeson, for things just in general

John Petrucci, for an updated (if possible) version of rock discipline

Steve Morse

Al Di Meola (if there isn't one already)

Michael Romeo for composition and arps


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 14, 2006)

There is an Al DiMeola video, but it has the same problems as the Holdsworth one; it's more a performance video than an instructional one.


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 10, 2007)

Mattias Ekhlund

Neil Zaza

Andy Timmons

Kiko Loureiro


----------



## Shannon (Jan 10, 2007)

Seven said:


> I think I'd like to see a Holdsworth DVD of some sort



Agreed...and add Mattias Eklundh to that list also.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 10, 2007)

Dr. Know from *Bad Brains*.


----------



## kung_fu (Jan 10, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> There is an Al DiMeola video, but it has the same problems as the Holdsworth one; it's more a performance video than an instructional one.



I'd actually say that there is a fairly decent balance of performance and instructional material on the di meola dvd. He does a decent job at explaining his approach to improvising over various chords, and also has sections on his famous picking technique. Also, Is the Holdsworth one available on dvd anywhere? I'd love to get it. I have read Holdsworth is going to release a performance dvd this year though 

I've read that Eric Rutan was going to put out an extreme metal guitar dvd, is this still going to happen?


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Jan 10, 2007)

Can't think of anything new but out of the ones mentioned definately Stephan forte and Chris Broderick would be my choices!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 10, 2007)

A Pat Metheny one (either electric or acoustic) would be great too...



kung_fu said:


> I'd actually say that there is a fairly decent balance of performance and instructional material on the di meola dvd. He does a decent job at explaining his approach to improvising over various chords, and also has sections on his famous picking technique. Also, Is the Holdsworth one available on dvd anywhere? I'd love to get it. I have read Holdsworth is going to release a performance dvd this year though
> 
> I've read that Eric Rutan was going to put out an extreme metal guitar dvd, is this still going to happen?



I'm not sure which REH things are being moved onto DVD...I'd like the 'Intense Rock' videos to come out in that format as well.
My main criticism with the DiMeola DVD was that he doesn't seem that interested in explaining what he's doing a lot of the time, and appears to want to just finish filming and get off to the bar. The section where he explains his approach to arpeggio picking is great though, and the performances are just nuts.

Not heard anything about an Eric Rutan DVD, although that would be cool. James Murphy would be another one from that genre who could do a good video.


----------



## kung_fu (Jan 10, 2007)

I just assumed Dimeola always talked like that. I've heard others say that as well. Alot of instructional vids include brief clips from the holdsworth dvd, but i guess that is just to torment us. 
I think the Eric Rutan dvd may have just been something he would like to do eventually, I'm not sure if he has actually taken steps to make it or not. He seems to be a hard working dude with alot on his plate so we'll have to hold our breath.
James Murphy would definately make my DVD wishlist. Ironically he has alot of both Holdsworth and DiMeola in his sound.



distressed_romeo said:


> A Pat Metheny one (either electric or acoustic) would be great too...



I saw Metheny on a TV commercial during the hockey game the other day, although it was just a clip of him playing with no audio. Totally blew my mind



maskofduality said:


> Robert Fripp, particularly for lessons on oddmetres, polyrhythms, and New Standard Tuning
> 
> Alex Lifeson, for things just in general
> 
> ...



Steve morse has two excellent videos available on a single dvd for one conveniently low price. The Fripp DVD sounds like an excellent idea


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 10, 2007)

Gary Holt from Exodus is working on a thrash guitar DVD. He said it would be more rythym-based but also feature lead ideas, as well as going through several Exodus songs note-for-note. I think he mentioned "special guests" too, I hope Lee Altus from Heathen is one of them.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 10, 2007)

Knowing Fripp he'd give a whole load of vaguely esoteric-sounding reasons for himself not to do one...


----------



## Ibanez_Dave (Jan 11, 2007)

Shannon said:


> Agreed...and add Mattias Eklundh to that list also.



Your wish (and mine & I'm sure a trillion others) appears to have been granted:

http://www.freakguitar.com/news.html

I can't wait for this to become available.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 11, 2007)

definitely some Mattias Eklundh, another DVD from JP to continue from RD, some Vai, Satch, Broderick, vinnie moore, and how about BUCKETHEAD!!!!


----------



## Ken (Jan 11, 2007)

Is this where I sign up for the IA instructional DVD?


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 11, 2007)

Eric Sardinas

Gary Hoey

Dweezil Zappa

Billy Gibbons

Johnny Winter

Leslie West (a better one)


----------

